# Visa advice needed please ; )



## ciacciom (Jan 25, 2011)

I will be visiting Thailand for 6month to one year starting April 1, 2011. I am a US resident and citizen. I work as an independant computer programmer from home and am financially independant. Please tell me what type of visa I should get.

Sincerely, Mike Ciaccio
1.561.339.6144
skype: mikeciaccio1


----------



## brianmarinus (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi!
You will need a none immigrant visa o multi entry -multi entry, if you want to leave the country,for visiting example,Myranmar(Burma)Laos or Cambodia.


----------



## HomeExchange (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah a non immigrant O multi entry visa is the one to go for - although depending on your consulate not always the easiest to get.


----------



## buckbenn (Dec 18, 2012)

Depends on what you want to do here. If you want to study Thai you can easily get a long term visa (up to several years) after arrival. Many schools offer it. 

Since you are American, definitely get a two month (extendable to 3) tourist visa before leaving. (If you cannot get the "O"). One trip to Laos or Burma after that will give you a double entry good for 6 more months. (You'll have to extend at immigration after each two months, and do a quick border run after the first 3 months.) 

Sounds like a pain and it is, except that you usually meet some good new people and have a good time. Many companies offer these services.


----------

